# Impact of judgement against former tenant?



## dereko1969 (25 Apr 2010)

Not sure whether this is the right section for this query.

Anyway, my sister's ex has not updated his car registration details since they split up and he moved out a year ago. He has not been paying his eflow bills to the extent that solicitor letters have been issued to him at her home. 

Requests to him, eflow and the vehicle registration office in Shannon have met with nothing as unless he changes his address on the vehicle himself no change can be made.

Given the recent solicitors letters she is now concerned that her credit rating might be affected should a judgement be recorded against him at her address.

I've suggested supplying his work address to the solicitors but she doesn't want to go down that road. She doesn't have his new home address.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mathepac (25 Apr 2010)

Return  any post addressed to him to the post office with"Unknown at this address" marked on the envelope .  If the senders don't know he is not at the last known address they have for him, they (and the courts) may correctly conclude the correspondence has been properly sent and received.

BTW, how does your sister know the contents of mail not addressed to her? Interfering with or opening mail not addressed to her is an offence.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Return any post addressed to him to the post office with"Unknown at this address" marked on the envelope . If the senders don't know he is not at the last known address they have for him, they (and the courts) may correctly conclude the correspondence has been properly sent and received.
> 
> BTW, how does your sister know the contents of mail not addressed to her? Interfering with or opening mail not addressed to her is an offence.


 
As I stated they have all been informed he's not at the address but the letters keep coming for him. The first letter she opened in error as she was just going through what she thought was 'her' mail, she's recognised what the others are from the outside.

Can an address be blacklisted or is it only people?


----------



## csirl (26 Apr 2010)

Keep sending the letters back marked "unknown at this address" for a while and see if they begin to stop.

If, after a reasonable time, they still keep coming, ring up the senders, ask to speak to someone in authority and eat the heads off them for using your address without your permission. Tell them that unless all references to your address in this context are removed from their record immediately, you will be reporting them to the Data Protection Commissioner for mis-use of personal information (i.e. your home address).


----------



## Towger (26 Apr 2010)

Both, depending on what it being blacklisted. In Ireland it is mainly people, however the utilities can blacklist the address. In the UK the address is more lightly to be blacklished, making it harder for others at the same address to get credit etc.


----------

